# South-western Ontario?



## ShoshanaRVT (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm in London, Ontario and I'm struggling to find a group/club/trainer within 200kms. It looks like I have to travel to Toronto, Windsor, or Niagara. I am willing to do so, but if anyone knows of something closer to my back door that I have not been able to find please let me know. I should point out I don't really have a working dog right now (I'm trying to get my GSD started on tracking but that is all he will be able to do), but want to learn as much as I can now many years before obtaining one. Perhaps learning how to become a Helper may be beneficial? Many thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

PM Wild Wolf, she's trying to get a club going...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...erested-starting-gsd-club-ontario-canada.html


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hi there - 

Wild Wolf and I have been trying to get a club together in Kitchener-Waterloo for a few years now. We just recently lost our second helper due to not having a permanent training facility. 

We will continue to try and try until we are successful though! 

We currently have a small group of people who train (obedience and tracking right now as protection is on hold until a new helper is found) regularly in and around the city. We tend to meet on Sunday's and a few times throughout the week.

We have the support from the GSSCC and a few clubs around here who have offered help to us (in terms of helpers and advice on working through training issues, etc.) so do feel like we could be successful. 

You can message Wild Wolf or myself for more information. Wild Wolf will be able to get in touch with you quicker than I as I am currently working crazy hours.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Im an hour from you I go to the Saugeen Schutzhund Club its about 200 kliks from you I believe. Well worth the drive though, there is a great outdoor and indoor facility there. The TD has been in the business for years and truly knows his stuff. Also have a member thats been to the worlds a few times and is the assistant TD.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Fyi There's also a small French Ring Club that trains in Brantford on Sundays. They are fairly new and I have personally never gone (dont have the right dog ) but they have some titled dogs and seem like nice folks. google SOAR ring sport if your interested.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Here is a trainer that is just outside of london. also by the website does tracking

Our training programs cover a wide range of canine behavior from basic obedience to Schutzhund and behavior modification


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, We have Battleborn Hundesport in Kitchener-Waterloo. Since we don't have access to a helper right now, we do obedience and tracking. You're welcome to join up with us if you'd like.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just wanted to update this incase you are still interested in coming out.

We have just secured training grounds in the KW area. So, we now have a field and will be continuing to develop our club in the months to come. 

Very exciting news.

We also have a donation coming (in the next few months) in terms of equipment and such (A-frame, Jumps, etc.. ). 

We are VERY excited to be starting a new friendship with some great people in this area as well who are in support of our club adventures.

Not going to comment on who or where until we can get everyone involved together and make the announcement on our club page.. but just wanted you to be aware to look for more news!


----------

